

Graphical Vim Cheatsheet - bry
http://www.viemu.com/vi-vim-cheat-sheet.gif

======
tumult
Important VIM tip that cheatsheets never mention for some reason: text
objects. First, remember these two things: a for a, and i for 'inner'. 'daw'
deletes a word under the cursor. 'diw' deletes the contents of a word (the
'inner' of a word) under the cursor.

What? How is that useful?

'das' deletes a sentence under the cursor. 'dap' deletes a paragraph under the
cursor.

'da{' deletes the block of text that's currently surrounded by braces. 'ci('
deletes the inner content that's surrounded by parentheses and puts you in
insert mode. 'gqap' reformats the contents of the paragraph under the cursor
('gqip' will end up leaving your cursor at the beginning of the paragraph
instead of the end.)

~~~
grayrest
I consider text objects and the f/t motions to be the core Vim editing
motions. I'm always annoyed that vim intros go through teaching the w/e/b
motions when you can easily get by with f<space>/t<space>/T<space> and the
search commands generalize to things like replacing the first part of a
camelCase word (ctC) or the end of a string (ct").

------
Symmetry
I've had that taped to my office wall since way back when I decided to use
Vim. That, and the intermediate learning cheatsheets here were very useful.
[http://www.viemu.com/a_vi_vim_graphical_cheat_sheet_tutorial...](http://www.viemu.com/a_vi_vim_graphical_cheat_sheet_tutorial.html)

------
nuclear_eclipse
Definitely be sure to give thanks to ViEmu for this great set of graphics, and
if you happen to like Vim and use Visual Studio, give consideration to buying
their plugin. It works incredibly well, and really helps me feel at home when
writing software in Windows.

------
wahnfrieden
It's a good sign of ViEmu's quality that they provide the standard Vim
cheatsheet without any editing. I haven't used ViEmu myself, but their
emulation seems extensive -- impressive given how limited to the point of
uselessness Vi-emulating "keybindings" are for other software.

------
wallfly
I had Office Depot print this cheat sheet: in color, legal-sized, double-
sided, laminated with a heavy/stiff plastic and spiral bound. It now sits off
to the side of my desk and has made for an invaluable reference over the past
year.

------
sigzero
If you use Vim, snipMate is an awesome plugin to give you snippets.

<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2540>

------
preek
Here's a nice article on how to set up VIM as a Python IDE:
<http://blog.dispatched.ch/vim-as-python-ide/>

------
mace
This cheatsheet was great when I started using vim years ago.

I highly recommend <http://vimcasts.org/> It has neat little tutorials that
cover a lot of vim's powerful features.

------
hardik988
Does anyone know what sort of a license does this picture carry ? I want to
'reblog' this to my own blog, just for future reference..

~~~
jng
Feel free to "reblog" a link to the GIF, but it would be best to link to the
containing page:

    
    
      http://www.viemu.com/a_vi_vim_graphical_cheat_sheet_tutorial.html
    

You can blog an image hotlinking to the cheatsheet inside a link that points
to the containing page for best effect.

Also of possible interest, the "why vi" article:

    
    
      http://www.viemu.com/a-why-vi-vim.html
    

I'm the author of both.

~~~
hardik988
Thanks a lot for the prompt reply, and for letting me 'reblog' it. Appreciate
it.

------
Luyt
Seeing this makes me wanna use vi again.

~~~
dguaraglia
You should! I've been an on/off Vim user for years, but only recently have
finally decided to do all my editing in Vim and I can say that (after the
typical initial re-learning curve) I'm more than happy.

This article in particular made me want to go back and try again, with a
better Vim configuration file: <http://nvie.com/posts/how-i-boosted-my-vim/>

Now I've gotten so used to Vim, I keep closing tabs and chat windows when
trying to delete a word I just typed (Ctrl+W on Vi). Awkward :)

EDIT: I linked the wrong article. Fixed now.

~~~
jodrellblank
Also try FireFox with the Vimperator add-on.

~~~
thdn
Or Pentadactyl : <http://dactyl.sourceforge.net/pentadactyl/> [+]

------
abetterlie
Those come as stickers too, and make your laptop look really cool! I got mine
from 4keyboard.

------
joeguilmette
Sometimes I feel like I am the only one who just doesn't get VIM

------
gasull
Is there something like this for non-US keyboards?

------
balu
Hahah. A graphical cheatsheet for a command line editor. Nice!

